# Anyone who's done study abroad?



## Tommy Ophidia (Mar 15, 2012)

Recently I've applied into the study abroad program at my school. I'm curious to know other students experiences as well as answers to a few pressing questions,
Direct enrollment or third party?
-pros and cons of each?
How much did you end up spending after everything was said and done?
-Were you covered by scholarships and aid?
Did you have to apply for a visa?
-How long did it take the visa application process?
What country did you choose and why?
-What school did you choose and why?
What was your living arrangement?
-flat, dorm, host family?
Any challenges that you faced?
-Not just social differences but perhaps problems obtaining documents, travel within the country, registering for classes that will count for your degree back home, adapting to different ways classes are taught etc.
Any other information you'd like to share would be awesome too. My adviser can only tell me so many things I'd prefer to get the answers directly from the people who've actually had experiences.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tommy, when you signed up, didn't they give you any info? Is there not a FAQ on a website somewhere?


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've studied abroad. OR TWO XD XD XD XD XD XD

Joke of the year ^


----------

